# What Does This All Mean- Pedigree HELP!



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

ok i got my dogs parents akc papers and im trying to figure out all my info
And how i Register the pup.


Please Help

Mother:
Sire:
Sammuel Von Ruger : DN07433007


Dam: Zoe Nicole Dasher : Dn12097404


Father:

Rocky Von Landon: DN0788301

Dam: SEIKA VON ARMINUS : DL75223511

Is my pup working line or show or what other lines? i know he is pure just nothing else, Any help would be great. I posted in another section, but i found this one. sorry for the other posts.
This look right? Can someone tell me something about my Pup?

And what would his name be? Do i name it or is there something i follow?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A little confused how this is all written out... so who's the sire and who's the dam of your puppies litter?

Do you have a copy of his pedigree that you can scan and post on here?


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

What is the True meaining of Pedigree? I have the parents Akc Papers texted to me until i get them in the mail

Yes I Will post them up now. They may be upside down for some odd reason everytime i post pictures they do that.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

Paper Pictures For the Mom And Pop


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

As long as the name and the picture is clear... that should be fine.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> As long as the name and the picture is clear... that should be fine.


Posted Now.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The breeder gave you the registration papers for the sire and dam of the litter? They didn't give you registration papers for your specific puppy?


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

I suppose. Im not entirely sure. I Will call and get that worked out first thing in morning, but those papers help too?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

To register your dog, you're going to need registration papers for that specific litter. The parents AKC papers really aren't going to be much help to you in terms of actually registering the dogs. They do give you names though, but you need litter registration papers (provided by the breeder) to register your pup.

Regarding the lines. It's hard to know for sure without actually seeing the pedigree and dogs further back then these dogs, but "Seika von Arminius" is most likely west german show lines as that's what the "vom arminius" kennel breeds. For the other three, not really sure. There's nothing online when searching google or pedigree database, so I'd *assume* they're american pet lines. Really not sure though without seeing an actual pedigree.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As Lucy Dog explained, none of the names are from known kennels, and none of the names come up with a pedigree when googled, so can't really know without more info.

The papers you scanned are the registration paperwork for the _grandparents_ of your pup. We don't even have a name for the dam and sire of your puppy. Were they even registered? 

When just about no info is found on-line about registered dogs, it usually means that they come from pet-lines, of no particular line - could be a mish mash of different lines, bred by pet owners to other pet owners. Doesn't mean that your pup isn't awesome, but it means that without known kennel names and a pedigree going back to known dogs, there isn't much anyone can tell you about him, including what lines he comes from.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

how do i get a pedigree?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Guzzo said:


> how do i get a pedigree?


You'll need to register your puppy. To register the puppy, you'll need to get the registration papers for the litter from your breeder. The papers that you currently have won't register your pup.

Once registered, the AKC will provide you with one.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The breeder should be able to provide you with copies of the pedigrees of the sire and dam.

Your registration papers will look like the ones you posted above, but with the names of the Sire and Dam of YOUR puppy on them, not the names of the sire and dam of the parents of your pup. When you go online to register your pup, you can order a pedigree at the same time.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

On either of those registration papers that you have... there should be a section that says "full registration" or "limited registration". Which one is checked off for either of them?


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> On either of those registration papers that you have... there should be a section that says "full registration" or "limited registration". Which one is checked off for either of them?


It says full Register.

So i need my pups parents papers to register mine?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok... so you've got that going for you so far. 

Talk to your breeder and see if they can provide you with the registration papers that were mentioned before. You need your puppy's litter registration papers to register your puppy.

Are you planning on competing in any AKC events? If not, I wouldn't make too big of a deal out of it if they can't. It's nice to know bloodlines, but I don't think you're going to get too much information even with a pedigree other than that your pup is purebred. Just enjoy him for the pup that he is.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When your puppy was born, the breeder will have registered the litter with AKC. They then receive individual registration applications for each puppy. When they sell the puppy they should give you either that individual application or, if they registered the puppy themselves (some breeders do), an actual registration certificate for that puppy. Of course this requires that both parents are AKC registered with full registration.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

This is kind of strange that guzzo was shown the registration papers for the parents and not their pedigree. Makes me wonder if the parents are registered. This is probably why Guzzo was not given registration papers, the litter owners may be waiting to get the registration for the parents. I would not be certain that the Arminius name is real until i see the pedigree. i never trust kennel names unless I know the breeder is reputable or I see the pedigree. Far too many American breeders use kennel names that do not belong to them. At least Guzzo has the grandparents AKC numbers and has some recourse with the AKC.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

I meant to say Guzzo was shown the APPLICATION for registration of the parents and not the pedigree or ACTUAL registration.


----------

